# Seeking generator advice



## Anne O'nymous (May 9, 2015)

My in-laws have just had yet another 2 or 3 days without electricity - and now there is a major typhoon approaching.

I know nothing of generators & ope for some advice, either answers here, or links to where I can learn.

Much of the decision is financial. Of course, it will be up to me to buy it, but I am just an average Joe and not too rich.

Some thoughts:



They don't have a fridge, because food would spoil. I could buy one, but would it be a white elephant? How much would it cost to run 
Which type of generator? I imagine that for solar or or wind I would have to buy a very large battery 
But, diesel might also be a white elephant ... 

I suppose that diesel might be best, as that will cover any period of outage, but I welcome advice.

They live in Nueva Viiscaya & and have a small, 2-bed house


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anne O'nymous said:


> My in-laws have just had yet another 2 or 3 days without electricity - and now there is a major typhoon approaching.
> 
> I know nothing of generators & ope for some advice, either answers here, or links to where I can learn.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy fridge. We lived without for 4 yrs. Have one now since we have baby and really don't see much advantage in pinas with the availability of fresh foods. The Filipinos have done without for yrs. Will I buy another? No need. Generator? Weh.....let them be who they are. My energy efficient fridge cost about 400 php a month to run. The Filipino people have adapted to their conditions over the years. They fully know whats needed or not. Most the foreigners living in pinas couldn't do without their pleasantries. Us country ppl can live without maayabang. Wlang maarte


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

It depends, what would they run on it? You said they have no fridge. Do they have an electric water pump or hand pump? Fans? Aircon? (I doubt it). My brother-in-law bought a diesel generator and runs his stereo and phone chargers. 

They only plug in the fridge if I visit - and I don't visit because of the stereo ha ha.


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Anne O'nymous said:


> My in-laws have just had yet another 2 or 3 days without electricity - and now there is a major typhoon approaching.
> 
> I know nothing of generators & ope for some advice, either answers here, or links to where I can learn.
> 
> ...



Please note that I only travel to the PI at this point and have not lived for more than 4 weeks at at time there. 

But this question is one I have as well. I have always planned on getting a portable inverter like this one and bringing to the PI when we move there. Fuel efficient, quiet, small, very reliable, etc. It will power the basic needs etc. I would love everyone's input.

Amazon.com : Yamaha EF2000iS 2, 000 Watt 79cc OHV 4-Stroke Gas Powered Portable Inverter Generator, CARB Compliant, Blue : Patio, Lawn & Garden 

Thanks Gregg


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greggw2gs said:


> Please note that I only travel to the PI at this point and have not lived for more than 4 weeks at at time there.
> 
> But this question is one I have as well. I have always planned on getting a portable inverter like this one and bringing to the PI when we move there. Fuel efficient, quiet, small, very reliable, etc. It will power the basic needs etc. I would love everyone's input.
> 
> ...


 Youhave to be the one to decide if you have to have one. Me,i can do without. Ive been in pinas long enuff,im used to the heat and did away with aircon etc. Ref stays cold inside if not constantly opened.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

greggw2gs said:


> Please note that I only travel to the PI at this point and have not lived for more than 4 weeks at at time there.
> 
> But this question is one I have as well. I have always planned on getting a portable inverter like this one and bringing to the PI when we move there. Fuel efficient, quiet, small, very reliable, etc. It will power the basic needs etc. I would love everyone's input.
> 
> ...


Off subject from the original post, but relevant to the subject: The Yamaha Genset mentioned is a super reliable unit. My last Wife had COPD & Congestive Heart condition forthe last 10 years she lived. She required supplimental oxygen 24/7. She could only last about 10 minutes without the oxygen supply before she was gasping for breath. I used the Yamaha unit as a backup for when the power went out and it never failed. It is small enough to fit with room to spare in a Balikbayan box.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought a 6500 kilowatt Diesel generator at Ace hardware hooked it up into the junction box. Runs my ref freezer lights computer it also has a noise reducer so very little noise. Crank it up monthly run for 10-15 minutes. just to keep it tuned up for when I need it. 
There are 1000s of websites what you can visit. You must first do is figure out what you want to run, how many watts it takes to run it. Freezers and ref the startup and or kick on take a few more watts than it says. The you can figure out what kind a generator you need. But if ypou have no ref and no AC what you need a generator for? TV radios. that can be run off your car battery


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

greggw2gs said:


> Please note that I only travel to the PI at this point and have not lived for more than 4 weeks at at time there.
> 
> But this question is one I have as well. I have always planned on getting a portable inverter like this one and bringing to the PI when we move there. Fuel efficient, quiet, small, very reliable, etc. It will power the basic needs etc. I would love everyone's input.
> 
> ...


why its cheaper to get one here many selection then if the Yamaha goes bad no warranty covered here I imagine. I think you'd be better off not shipping one. JMO


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I have two generators, one I bought when Yolanda hit, Chinese rip off of a Honda, 7500 watts. It was not very reliable and burned through lots of gas...Im remembering something on the order of 30k php per month for fuel...I ended up hooking it to a portable welding unit for the farm.
I now have a 3000kw Kohler brand that will power the fans and TV during the times we get all day brown outs...It will not power the AC or the Fridge as they pull a lot of power when they start and will eventually burn out the compressors.
When we get the property finished in the province, we plan on getting something on the order of a 10k diesel generator to run the house and store when we lose power, Kubota, Yanmar and some others make some very good ones...
It all depends on what you want and need...some dont need any, some just want to run fans, for me, as I have seen the power fail here many times...I want something that will run the entire property for an extended period of time....
You can search things like Sulit here in the Philippines to see whats available...here is a use chart that might help figure out how much you want or need..
Diesel Generator Philippines For Sale Philippines - Diesel Generators Philippines - Generator Sizing


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Generator*



Anne O'nymous said:


> My in-laws have just had yet another 2 or 3 days without electricity - and now there is a major typhoon approaching.
> 
> I know nothing of generators & ope for some advice, either answers here, or links to where I can learn.
> 
> ...


I bought a cheap generator (3,000 pesos) from a hardware chain called D.I.Y. and it does use allot of gas, makes a ton of noise and I'm not to sure it would be safe to use on the TV, we used it for the TV but now I have some regrets but the fans and charging items it worked out okay.

Buying things such as a refrigerator for the in-laws might be a waste of time because usually they don't use it correctly or it ends up being an expensive spot to cool the water and make ice only, what might work well is a "Hot and Cold" water dispenser, they run about 4,000 peso's, one things for sure everybody needs cold water.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> what might work well is a "Hot and Cold" water dispenser, they run about 4,000 peso's, one things for sure everybody needs cold water.


I think that's one of the most important things to have in the PI. So nice for cup ramen and 3in1 as you don't have to fire up the stove. That's half my meals there lol


----------

